# 650 or 800?



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I am starting my research now. I have decided the end of this year I will have a new bike in the garage. If Kawasaki doesn't step up big time with the 2011 brute, I will probably get a year end closeout deal on either a 650 or 800 outlander xt or max xt (xt is a must since I want the QE visco).
My question for the Can Am guys; is the 800 really worth the extra money if I am not planning on racing it? The 650 makes more power stock than the brute so it is not like I would be down grading IMO. 
The bike will be used just like I have used my brute. I will mud ride 90% of the time and it will have clutch work and probably 30 backs and just a 2 inch lift unless the money is available for more lift, I will also do snorkles. If I can keep the temp down on the next bike I would prefer not relocating the radiator but I understand when you mud ride it gets clogged. I will just hold off til I make a ride or two on it and decide if I need that. I would rather have a big sound system on the front rack :rockn:.
Thanks in advance for input!


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a 650 maxXT and like it.
If I was buying and playing in mud all day doing lift/ tires and other stuff think I'd go 800 just for the little extra power I might need.
But for a moderate amount of mud and more trail riding the 650 is all you need.
The max is great nice ride for riding 2 up all day.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

The max does look like it would be comfortable but I think I would loose some bike hauling options with it because unless I am wrong I couldn't side load a max with big tires on it.
That is the only thing that makes me not sure of the standard or max...

The 650 or 800 thing I think is a lot like the 650 or 750 brute. The power difference is not much and even for severe mud riding I don't think the 750 turns big tires any better than the 650 it just has a lil more top end. This is just my opinion from riding with a coupld of 650i brutes because I have never owned one. I know on straight aways runs I could pull it some but I was not just whippin it or anything.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

The 650 will have all the power you "need". That said, I have never heard of anyone buying an 800 and wishing they had the 650.


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

The (QE) Visco has nothing to do with being an XT model. The XT is just front-back bumpers,winch, and handlebar covers. ALL 09and10 models are (QE) visco. And you wont need a clutchkit with an 800. An 800 will blow 32s off the rims stock! I am running 30s on my Renegade and have been using stock clutching and my stock belt since day 1. I can still lift the front end in HI with 30s and stock clutching. The 650 and 800 will be very close to the same price OTD.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Actually, the 2010 XT, XTP, and Limiteds models are the only ones with the QE visco and DPS power steering.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

the 650 has all the power you need but if you are a speed demon get the 800.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

As DTX stated above the standard models do not have the new QE visco according to Can Am's website and bike specs. I guess they are doing this in 2010 to use the rest of the old style visco diffs in their standard models.


----------



## madppcs (Aug 31, 2009)

zacksbf said:


> As DTX stated above the standard models do not have the new QE visco according to Can Am's website and bike specs. I guess they are doing this in 2010 to use the rest of the old style visco diffs in their standard models.


I surely stand corrected.. I looked on the BRP site and saw that you were right. And I thought the same thing as u posted here about the older style diffs. It must be some left over 09 diffs that there using. Not that the 09 is bad at all. Mine is nearly instant.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Yea I wouldn't be afraid of the 09 style visco BUT for the money and to buy a brand new bike I want to get the best features I can. This way of thinking will probably make me buy the 800 when I start shopping, lol. I was just getting feedback from you owners about the 650's so I can bargain between the two and not just be set on one thing when I start shopping. At the end of the year it really depends on what they have left in stock as to what the deal on the best. If all they have is a 650 and want to give me a great price I am sure now that I would be happy with it. If they have an 800 even better. I just don't want to make my purchase and a week later see where someone else bought one for 1000 less. I have seen some new bikes go for WAY under MSRP lately so I just want to find me a good deal. I know many of the brute owners on here paid way less for theirs new than I did mine and that is a lil frustrating. This time I will be informed and make a smart purchase.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

800 ftw. More power is always better.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Well my brother has a 2010 outlander 800 and i have a 2010 brute both stock except tires and wheels(for now) and he beats me on take off and then were dead even, he stays about two fourwheeler lenghts ahead of me. So i doubt a 650 will be faster than the brute


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Got my 09 800XT brand new in Dec. for $7874 with warranty till Oct. 2013 and shipping to my door.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

DTX those are the numbers I like to hear about. I have heard of the deals like these and thats what I will be looking for. I know the Can Am's are more expensive than the others based on MSRP but if you find the right deal you can get one pretty close to the lower priced bikes.

Bigblackrancher. I have raced both the 800 and 650 on my brute. The 800 beat me by a couple of bike lengths but we shut them down between 50-55mph. I am sure if we kept it going he would have added another bike length because they have wicked top-end. This was against an 08 800. When I raced a 08 650 on smaller tires than me I beat him off the line and had about a bike on him thru 50 then we let off and he said he had just started pulling back on me when we shut em down. I think if we ran it out further he could have pulled that length back. The newer 650's make more hp than the brutes and wouldn't have any problem staying right beside me. The new 800's are going to outrun a stock internal brute in just about any race(equal drivers).


----------

